# 2010 cat 550 oil filter



## joeseppy (Apr 17, 2010)

went to buy an oil filter from my cat dealer today for my wifes new 550 , and they don't carry the cat ones, they only have shiny chrome ones made in tiawan for 18 bux, don't wanna put some cheap crap oil filter on. is there a part number cross for a napa filter or something? also what grade of oil do these thing use?


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

My buddy had an 06 650 cat and i know he had tried many oil filters besides artic cats and he had no luck either thay dumped the oil on start up or they develope a slow leak. But im interested to see what the experienced say about oil selection I use Silkolene 4T Pro fully synthetic oil with ester which is supposed to be the top of the line when it comes to bike engines.


----------

